# Jut picked up my 2015 deer mounts



## ReinyRooster (Mar 16, 2009)

Those are some beauties on the wall!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice


----------



## 340bull (Jul 17, 2019)

The Big guy looks great!


----------



## boyhunter (Oct 11, 2018)

Lookin solid


----------



## twebb2387 (Dec 4, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

very nice looking bucks you have there!! congrats!


----------



## pbs76 (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## RustyFF3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Really Nice!


----------



## fencelake (Jan 21, 2020)

Nice ones!


----------



## cdw (Mar 8, 2020)

nice mounts


----------

